
Show HN: Bitly is expensive so I made a tutorial on shortening links with Mnesia - bnchrch
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-write-a-super-fast-link-shortener-with-elixir-phoenix-and-mnesia-70ffa1564b3c
======
hamslamwich
Was just cursing the skies for how expensive Bitly was, and was searching for
alternatives. Going to dive deeper into this, thanks!

